

Go Object Oriented Design - nathany
http://nathany.com/good

======
codygman
Great article, really enjoyed it! Well structured and example code seems to be
good. Will be going over this again tomorrow and adding some of the tricks I
wasn't aware of to my toolbox.

~~~
nathany
Thanks very much. Glad it was helpful. ^_^

